# Firefox received X window system error



## qatanah (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

My firefox 3.5.7 crashes time to time. here's the error message:

```
The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 2696609 error_code 170 request_code 151 minor_code 7)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Any ideas? thanks


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you using the linux flashplugin?  That's the most common source of errors in firefox for me.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

Any kind of 'extension' could cause it too. Try moving ~/.mozilla/ out of the way and start with a clean firefox. Does it still crash?


----------



## qatanah (Sep 8, 2010)

Flash was actually croaking some errors but not leading to a crash.
I did an upgrade of my Mozilla Firefox and I think its quite stable now.

Thanks


----------

